# Cheap bar made from recycled pallets



## MetalDan (22/7/14)

I'm far from being a handy man, and I also like to recycle so when the time came to make an outside bar, here's what I came up with.

It's very basic and simple which is what I was after, it's basically 3 pallets I got off gumtree for free and cut/nailed together. For the top I used a spare pallet and cut the timber to fit and am pretty happy with the end result!! The only cost was my time and the nails/fittings to hold it together, about $10.

I don't keg yet so no need to look into a keezer etc for this current project, but maybe in the future. Some of the pallets are pine and some are treated pine. I'll stain it this w/end to seal up the pine, and also seal in any toxins from the treated pine.

Anyway, just thought I would share in case there are any other non-hadyman brewers out there that want a cheap bar without too much hassle


----------



## The Judge (22/7/14)

Mate start selling them to Events Management companies for pop-up bars


----------



## Major Arcana (22/7/14)

Good work mate, looks bloody mint!


----------



## Kingy (22/7/14)

Nice work mate pallets are cool check my new garden out, even reused the nails. Lol.


----------



## booargy (22/7/14)

Looks good 
Also good formwork for paths driveways and shed slabs


----------



## /// (22/7/14)

Go to Batch Brewing in Sydney, totally tops pallet bar


----------



## sponge (23/7/14)

Pictures 5 and 10 in this article shows a couple of snaps of the batch brewing bar.


----------



## /// (24/7/14)

and thier beer is tasty as well ...


----------



## mckenry (25/7/14)

Kingy said:


> Nice work mate pallets are cool check my new garden out, even reused the nails. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1406025631.124020.jpg



Kingy,
Are you sure about that timber? If youre growing food in that garden, you need to be sure its not the old arsenic treated pine.


----------



## spog (25/7/14)

mckenry said:


> Kingy,
> Are you sure about that timber? If youre growing food in that garden, you need to be sure its not the old arsenic treated pine.


Good point,although the chances or arsenic treated pine still being found in this country is very slim,many timber pallets/ crates are imported into Oz every year from countries who couldn't give a stuff.
But a raised veggie patch is a real achievement and they look great,plus you sit down while gardening.
Just make sure it has a wide top so you can sit your beer ...umm veggie basket on it while planting.


----------



## Crouch (25/7/14)

Hrmmm .. I noticed today when I went to Masters to pick up some blackboard paint for my kegerator that they had pallets for free ... you've done a smashing job, thanks for the inspiration.

Cheers


----------



## beercus (25/7/14)

Line the vegie garden with black plastic so you do not have to worry about the treated timber.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/14)

sponge said:


> Pictures 5 and 10 in this article shows a couple of snaps of the batch brewing bar.


You wouldnt get away with that in WA, powers to be would shut it down.


----------



## Kingy (26/7/14)

beercus said:


> Line the vegie garden with black plastic so you do not have to worry about the treated timber.


this and its definitely not treated its the cheapest lightest pine going, itd be lucky to last a few years in the ground. Its cost was free and when it rots ill just build another one. For free lol.
Actually im planning on building another one alongside it before the end of winter.
Might build an outside bar to (for free) that can just rot into the ground.


----------



## spog (26/7/14)

Found this on Pinterest,under Mancave
.


----------



## Rambo (26/7/14)

Here is an interesting discussion about pallets on Radio National for those interested.


----------



## LambBrewer (6/8/14)

Thats an amazing bar, makes me feel like i might build the same when i move to my new house.


----------



## glenos (7/8/14)

mckenry said:


> Kingy,
> Are you sure about that timber? If youre growing food in that garden, you need to be sure its not the old arsenic treated pine.


The risks of the arsenic, or copper or chromium leaching are extremely low, it then making its way intot he edible part of the plant in sufficient quantities to be a problem are even lower. We have done soil testing at work which showed no significant increase in As for a sample 10cm away from a known CCA treated pine post.

I don't recommend sucking on CCA timber but as garden edging it is fine. There have been plenty of studies of leaching from CCA. http://www.csiro.au/Outcomes/Food-and-Agriculture/CCATreatedTimber.aspx


----------



## Alex.Tas (19/8/14)

Agreed, about a year ago I worked on a project in treating arsenic contaminated soil. The contamination came from the arsenic used in preserving CCA treated timber. Only the samples taken that had a reasonable quantity of the wood ash (from burnt CCA treated timber) displayed significant increases in arsenic contamination. Those samples taken which had posts in the vicinity had sod all.

So if your pallets are made from CCA treated pine (which is highly unlikely, most are made from untreated timber) don't burn it to the ground, breathe in all the smoke and then use the ash as potting mix for your leafy greens -which (correct me if I'm wrong Glen) more readily uptake arsenic from soil than other veggies.

Apparently though, horses like to chew on the treated timber because it tastes 'salty'.


----------



## 68DEGREES (21/9/14)

Do you have a rough set of drawings on how you put this bar together? Awesome idea. I love it!


----------

